# اسس تصميم المتاحف



## حماده العروبة (19 فبراير 2008)

*أسس تصميم المتاحف *





وتشمل تصميم الموقع العام وجميع عناصر ومكونات المتحف 

*



*تصميم الموقع العام :- 
وهو وضع المنشات في تشكيل مجسم متكامل من المباني والفراغات يحقق العلاقات المختلفة المطلوبة بين مكونات البرنامج من الناحية الوظيفية والتشكيلية . 
ويشمل تصميم الموقع العام على :- 
*1- **اختيار الموقع *
*2- **دراسة العلاقات الوظيفية .*
*3- **دراسة التشكيل البصري . *
*4- *دراسة شبكة الطرق ووسائل النقل . 
2- دراسة العلاقات الوظيفية :
أن تصميم المتحف هو توزيع لعناصر برنامج معين على الموقع المختار يحقق علاقات سليمة ومناسبة بين مكونات ذات الوظائف المختلفة وتشمل اماكن انتظار السيارات والمداخل والمخارج والاجنحة والمسطحات الخضراء والمسطحات المائية والمباني الدائمة في حالة وجودها والموصلات الداخلية من ممرات مشاه ومركبات وممرات خدمة ومساحات
 التجمع ... وللوصول بهذه العلاقات للحل الانسب ينبغي أولا الامكانيات المتاحة بالمواقع سواء من الناحية الطبوغرافية او البصرية او وجود مزايا طبيعية ومناطق اثرية تستغل لمصلحة التصميم ، ثم محاولة ملائمتها مع البرنامج المطلوب بانسب موقع ممكن وعلى اساس الشروط المطلوبة .
3- دراسة التشكيل البصري للموقع : 
يعتبر التشكيل البصري عنصرا بارزا في تصميم الموقع ويشمل : 
أ‌- معالجة الموقع .
ب‌- دراسة العلاقات البصرية بين المباني والفراغات .
جـ- اثاث الموقع . 


1- معالجة الموقع : 
تبدا الدراسة البصرية بمعالجة الموقع ، فاما ان يكون الاجتهاد في تاكيد الموقع والمحافظة عليه باستئصال ما يفسد التجانس واضافة ما يؤكد طبيعة الموقع ويبرزه ، او يكون الاتجاه الى القضاء على ما يؤكد هذا الطابع او تعديله . 

2- دراسة العلاقات البصرية بين المباني والفراغات : 
وهناك نوعان من المتاحف : ذات التصميم الموحد وذات التصميم الحر . 
ولا يقتصر التصميم البصري للموقع على دراسته اثناء النهار ، بل يجب كذلك ان تدرس العلاقات المختلفة للكتل سواء من المباني او الاشجار والفراغات ليلا ، اذ تتدخل الاضاءة تجسيم المباني كوحدات فراغية وتحدد علاقتها بما يحيط بها الموقع ، فهي تبرز بوضوح الكتل دون انتزاعها من الاطار المحيط بها . وقد تخلق الاضاءة استمرار في تكون يبدو مفككا اثناء النهار وتبرز مافيه من نواحي جمالية او تحول المبنى من كتلة ثقيلة مضاءة نهارا الى مصدر ضوئي خفيف ليلا . 

3- اثاث الموقع : 
يعتبر اثاث الموقع من المكملات الاساسية للدراسة البصرية ويشمل النباتات والنافورات واعمدة النور والعناصر الفنية وتعطي النافورات ومسطحات المياه احساسا منعشا ورقيقا يتوازن مع جفاف المباني وشدتها كما تتوفر اماكن شاعرية للرواد ، ويجب الاهتمام بتصميم شكل النافورات وتناسب حجمها مع المقياس العام للمنظر المحيط بحيث تعطي تعبيرا واحدا ومتماسكا يساعد في ربط الموقع بصريا . 
وهناك عناصر اخرى لا تقل اهميتها عن العناصر السابقة : فالعناصر الفنية مثل التماثيل ولوحات النحت والتكوينات تكون مركزا للفراغ كما انها تربط الفراغات المختلفة وتتدخل مع تبليطات الممرات في توجيه وتوضيح حركة السير داخل الموقع ، كذلك الدرجات التي تصل بين المستويات المختلفة وقضبان الموصلات واكشاك الاستعلامات والبيع ومحطات المركبات ولوحات الاعلان ، يؤدي الاهتمام بتصميمها الى الترابط والتماسك البصري للموقع . 

العوامل التي تؤثر في تصميم مباني المتاحف : 
هناك عملان اساسيان يؤثران في تصميم المباني: 




الجمهور 




طبيعة المعروضات
يعتبر الجمهور من اهم العوامل التي تتدخل في وضع التصميم الاولى لاي مبني متحف اذ يحدد نوع المتحف وطابعه وحجمه وامتداده وخطوط السير به ، ولهذا وجب تقييم الجمهور المنتظر على اساس السن والمستوى الثقافي والاجتماعي والعلمي والزمن الممكن قضاؤه في المتحف لتقديم ماينسبه من ترفيه وتثقيف وغالبا مانجد في المعارض الكبيره تنوعا في المادة المعروضة وذلك لارضاء اكبر قدر من الميول والاتجاهات ، اذ لا يقاس نجاح المتحف بكثرة زواره فقط بل بمدى ما يحققه لهم من نفع وفائدة . وتقترن دائما كلمه الجمهور بخطوط السير وبتصميم مسقط المتحف فسوء التصميم يؤدي الى تكدس الناس واصطفافهم في طوابير طويله امام المبنى . 


النواحي الهندسة : 
العناصر الميكانيكية تعتبر الاساس ولكن الوحيدة من الاعتبارات التي تحكم خط السير واذا كان هدف المتحف تقديم موضوع متسلسل يتحتم معه ان يرى كل شخص كل شئ فيجب مراعاة النقاط التالية : 




يجب الا تزيد المسافه المحددة عن 100 م لذا يتعين وجود اماكن حرة لتجنب الشعور بالتغيير في الجو المحيط . 




يجب مراعاة تجميع المعروضات ذات الطبيعة الواحدة .




يجب مراعاة وجود مكان كافي امام كل ما هو معروض لوقوف الزائر وتامله مع عدم اعاقة حركة المرور . 




يستحسن وضع المعروضات الفنية في اماكن منفصلة حيث ان كل الجمهور لن يتوقف لمشاهدتها واحدث الطرق المتبعة في المتاحف هي التحكم في مسار الجمهور آليا وذلك بواسطة مشايات اوسلالم متحركة ...... وغيرها . 

1- اختيار موقع المتحف 




لاختيار الموقع عند اقامة المتاحف اهمية كبيرة وقد كان من المتبع في الثلاثين عاما الماضية اقامة المتاحف في قلب المدن مع توفير سبل المواصلات اليها ، ولكن مع زيادة الكثافة السكانية وزيادة عدد السيارات ووسائل النقل المختلفة اصبح من العسير اقامة المتاحف داخل المدن . 





بالاضافة الى ذلك تقام متاحف محلية صغيرة في المدن او المواقع التاريخية والأثرية ، كما تلحق ببعض الجامعات والمعاهد والجمعيات متاحف صغيرة يمكن ان نعدها ضمن المتاحف المحلية ايضا ، فلذلك اتجه المسئولون الى نقلها الى مواقع بعيدة عن الضوضاء وازدحام المرور ، لكي تكون بعيدة عن التلوث البيئي .
و ينبغى عند اقامة المتاحف:




ان تكون قريبة من الأماكن العلمية والثقافية (مثل الجامعات ، والكليات ، والمدارس ) ، حتى يكون هناك تنسيق بين هذه المؤسسات العلمية ، لان المتاحف لا تقل اهمية في رسالتها عن المراكز الثقافية الاخرى.




وعلى الرغم من ان هناك اعتراضا علىاقامة المتاحف داخل الحدائق والمتنزهات العامة ، الا انها اصبحت الآن انسب الأماكن شعبية لاقامة المتاحف الجديدة ، حيث المكان الفسيح والبعد عن مخاطر النيران ، وبالتالي فهي توفر الحماية من الاتربة وعادم المركبات والادخنة المتصاعدة من المصانع والمنازل ، لما تسببه كل هذه العوامل من اثار سيئة على الاعمال الفنية داخل المتاحف .




ويجب عند اقامة المتاحف مراعاة ان المبنى الجديد للمتحف سوف يستوعب المجموعات المختلفة من الاثار وبالتالي لا بد من ضرورة مراعاة المرونة في تصميمه ، حتى يكون قابلا للتوسع في المستقبل لاستيعاب مجموعات اخرى.




ويجب مراعاة الأماكن المحيطة بالمعروضات داخل صالات العرض ، حتى تتناسب مع الأشكال والالوان ، لكي تتيح انطباعات بالفن المعماري اللائق بمستويات محتويات المتحف من تحف غنية ومجوهرات وخلافه.




كما يجب مراعاة اختيار الأماكن المناسبة لعرض اللوحات القديمه واللوحات المعاصرة ، حتى يرى الزائر الاختلاف بين العملين . ومن هنا كان لابد ان يتيح التخطيط العمراني للمتاحف حرية وسهولة الحركة عند نقل التماثيل الثقيلة ، وان يوفر سهولة وسرعة تغير اماكن المعروضات.




ويجب عند التخطيط لاقامة المتاحف ليس فقط مراعاة عرض محتوياتها ، ولكن ايضا ان يكون هناك اعتبارات اجتماعية واقتصادية بحيث تكون المتاحف مزارا لعدد كبير من العامة والخاصة بما يحقق دخلا ماليا تستطيع به الاستمرا والتطور ويتناسب مع كافة الأنشطة الاخرى لها .




ويجب مراعاة المرونة عند تصميم المتاحف ، ليس بالتركيز فقط علي المنشات ، ولكن أيضا بالعمل علي اظهار النواحي الجمالية للقيم الفنية للمعروضات التاريخية.

كيفية اقامة المتاحف 

 المتحف عمل علمي وفني له طبيعه خاصة يجمع بين علوم كثيرة ، بالاضافة الى ابداع الفنانين التشكيليين والتطبيقيين ، فالمتحف الناجح هو الذي يقوم على استخدام الأسس الفنية الصحيحة في الفن التشكيلي والتطبيقي ويعرض اعماله على قواعد العلوم المتخصصة باسلوب نفسي اجتماعي ، لان الوظيفه الأولى لمنظم المتحف هي ان يفهم بوضوح الفكرة التي يعرضها ، ثم يترجمها الى اشكال مرنية يعرضها على الجمهور بطريقه تحقق هدفه .

وفيما يلي أهم المحددات التي تساعد على اقامة متحف : 





تحديد الغرض من اقامة المتحف ، فالمتاحف المعاصرة نوعية وذات طابع وغرض خاص . فقد يكون الغرض هو التعريف بنوع معين من انواع المتاحف ، او نشاط هينة أو انتاجها أو الأساليب الحديثة التي تستخدمها في اعمالها ، او المشروعات الجديده التي تنشدها ، واهمية نشاطها في رفع مستوى المعيشة او توطيد العلاقه بين الهيئة والمجتمع والدعاية لحث الأهالي على مساندة الهيئة وتشجيعها . واهم شئ في ذلك يكون للمتحف غرض رئيسي واحد حتى تكون فرصة نجاحه اكبر.




تحديد نوع الجمهور الذي سيزور هذا المتحف وذلك من حيث المستوى الثقافي والاجتماعي والاقتصادي والسن والجنس لتلاميذ المدارس الابتدائيه او لرياض الأطفال يختلف عن متحف للجمهور العام وعن متحف نوعي لطلاب الجامعه ومن امثلة متحف التاريخ الطبيعي بحدائق الحيوان الذي يتضمن عدد كبير من الطيور المحنطة والزواحف والقوارض . 




دراسة المكان المقترح للمتحف من حيث الموقع بالنسبة للزوار ، فيجب ان يكون قريبا او سهل الوصول اليه ، وذلك لتيسير زيارته لاكبر عدد ممكن من الجمهور . وفي حالة اقامة المتاحف العامة يراعى اختيار موضع مناسب ، من حيث وجود مكان بجواره تقف فيه السيارات او الاتوبيسات التي تحمل الزوار والسياح والراغبين ، حتى لا تتعطل حركة المرور .




من الضروري دراسة المكان من حيث الاتساع ملاءمته لنوع المعروضات وحجمها ، ومن حيث الاضباءة الطبيعية او الصناعية ، ونظام توزيع الفتحات والشبابيك والأبواب والمداخل والمخارج .




دراسة العناصر المختلفة التي يتكون منها المتحف واختيار مايحقق منها اهافه والملائم منها لمستوى رواده ودراستها من حيث ترتيبها في مكان العرض وطريقه عرضها : هل تحفظ في صناديق زجاجية ام تعرض مكشوفه ، وهل تحتاج الى ارضيات مناسبة ؟ لان طرق العرض المختلفة ترجع الى نوع العناصر المعروضة وطبيعتها والهدف من استخدامها .
تطور اساليب العرض المتحفي:

صاحبت عمليات تطوير المتاحف تطويرات لاسلوب العرض على المراحل التالية:




عرض العناصر مصحوبة بلوحات توضيحية علمية او تعليمية مثل لوحات بيانيه او نماذج مشاهدة مجسمة ، مما ادى الى الحاجه الى اعادة دراسة الفراغ المعماري وايضاح الفرق بين ماهو اصلي معروض وماهو توضيحي.




تطور الامر الى عرض العناصر بما يحيط بها من مظهر البيئة الاصلية لها كاطار كامل للصورة ، سواء ماكان مكشوفا في الضوء او المناخ الطبيعي او ماكان صناعيا من حيث الشكل و الاضاءة.




تطور الاحتياج الى اهمية ان تضاف عناصر مصاحبة للتحف يتم بها عرض المشاهد التي يصعب على المتحف اقامتها ، كمشاهد الجبل ، والصحراء، والبحار ، والمواقع البحريه اوالأثرية . وتتم هذه العروض اما باجهزة عرض الشرائح الملونة واما بعرض الفيديو ، وذلك ضمن مسار العرض المتحفي بما يترتب علىذلك من اعتبارات تصميمية خاصة من حيث المكان او الشكل او الاضاءة او الصوتيات.




 ظهرت المتاحف التي تولى اهمية خاصة للحصول على المعلومة عن طريق التجربة الذاتية للزائر (سواء باللمس او بتشغيل الأدوات المعروضة ) ، مما ادى الى ظهور اعتبارات خاصة باسلوب التنفيذ والخامات والصيانه.




ظهرت المتاحف التي تعرض تحفا او مقتنيات ترجع اهميتها الى انها قطع اصلية او نادرة او ما الى ذلك من الأعتبارات . ويقوم العرض على تقديم وسائل علمية او ثقافية كما في متاحف العلوم ومتاحف الفضاء وغيرها.
الاعتبارات العامة لتصميم المتاحف :





مرونة الفراغ الداخلي للمتحف بشكل يسمح بالتوسع الأفقي والراسي في جميع الاتجاهات ويتناسب مع جميع انواع العروض على مدى الزمان .




مرونة الهيكل الانسانى للمتحف ليتحمل جميع التغيرات المحتملة.




دراسة المسقط الأفقى للمتحف بشكل يسمح بتطبيق النظريات المعروفة لحركة الزوار داخل المتاحف والتي تتخلص في الحركة على محور رئيسي يبدا من نقطة معروفه(كالمدخل الرئيسي ) والعودة الة نفس النقطة دون ان يمر على المعروضات التي سبق ان مر عليها . ويمكن الخروج من هذا المحور والعودة اليه وزيارة كل قسم على حدة ، اذا رغب الزائر في امتداد الزيارة لعدة ايام.




دراسة اسلوب الاضاءة الطبيعية ليسمح بدخول او منع الاضاءة الطبيعية الى أي مكان بالمعرض حسب متطلبات العرض.




توزيع مخارج شبكات الكهرباء ، والتكييف ، والاتصالات ، والصرف ، والمراقبة على مسافات ثابتة في السقف ، والحوائط ، والأرضيات . ويراعى امكان فك وتركيب وحدات هذه الشبكة وتحويل مسارها حسب المتطلبات او المتغيرات التي يحتاجها العرض كل عدة سنوات.

وينبغي ان يشمل التصميم الأتي:




 خطة تامين وحماية المقتنيات في حالات الطوارئ ( الحرائق – الكوارث الطبيعية .....) 




 أجهزة لضمان سلامة الزوار والقائمين على ادارة المتحف .




 أجهزة للتحكم في الدخول والخروج ومراقبة اجزاء المتحف .




 أجهزة للانذار باندلاع الحرائق واجهزة لاطفائها . 






 حماية المعروضات من عوامل التعرية التي يمكن ان تؤثر على سلامتها ، وأهمــــــها:




الرطوبة .




الضوء المباشر سواء كان من مصادر طبيعية او صناعية . 




الحرارة والتغييرات الحرارية .




الاهتزازات التيقد تنجم عن الحركة الثقيلة او المرور الكثيف .




تلوث الهواء وتغير تركيبه الكيماوي .


----------



## مهم (19 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على موضوع اسس تصميم المتاحف موضوع
مفيد لى المعماريين


----------



## wadi3 (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## م_عرام (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراا


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## رهف (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وبتوفيق


----------



## siham1988 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على ابداعاتكم الرائعة في هذا المنتدى في ايصال المعلومات المفيدة بطريقة بسيطة و موضحة الله يجازيكم 
شششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## GARDEN (1 يناير 2010)

يسلمووووو . . . موضوع مفيد جدا . .. . تحياتي الك على المعلومات المفيدة ......
شكرا


----------

